# I've tracked my maintenance online with a system I wrote for awhile now...



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I put a bit of polish on the script I wrote and registered a domain last night.

If anybody else wants to try it feel free!

http://www.motorlogbook.com

(If you want to view my 330s maintenance, go here:
http://www.motorlogbook.com/kris/zhp

Just another service by KrisL .


----------



## marlin1881 (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool! Thanks. I'll take a look.


----------



## mlukas161 (Oct 29, 2008)

That's awesome. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## av98 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks KrisL! This is great! 

Is there any way to modify the existing entries w/o deleting them?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

av98 said:


> Thanks KrisL! This is great!
> 
> Is there any way to modify the existing entries w/o deleting them?


Thats the next thing I need to work on - form validation and inline editing. 

Early alpha and all that ...


----------



## smolck (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Kris! Any way to import an excel spreadsheet I already have going or am I going to have to pay my son for data entry? Where is this info stored? Is it safe? Reason being if I lose my spreadsheet in a CPU crash I am hosed, I have no backup.


----------



## av98 (Dec 26, 2006)

smolck said:


> Thanks Kris! Any way to import an excel spreadsheet I already have going or am I going to have to pay my son for data entry? Where is this info stored? Is it safe? Reason being if I lose my spreadsheet in a CPU crash I am hosed, I have no backup.


If you have an Amazon account use the free cloud drive. That's where I store my excel spreadsheet files on top of the external HDD backups.


----------



## SPDSKTR (Sep 26, 2011)

smolck said:


> Thanks Kris! Any way to import an excel spreadsheet I already have going or am I going to have to pay my son for data entry? Where is this info stored? Is it safe? Reason being if I lose my spreadsheet in a CPU crash I am hosed, I have no backup.


I'll do said data entry in exchange for certain services...


----------



## stlmethod (Jul 12, 2009)

Just signed up. Looks very good. Would like to import an excel spreadsheet like others have mentioned. I haven't had much time to play around with the log book but is there a way to schedule future items, similar to Mike Miller's Maintence schedule? I've done this manually on my excel sheet with most wear and tear items just looking for an easier/quicker way to to input data. 
Thanks!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

smolck said:


> Thanks Kris! Any way to import an excel spreadsheet I already have going or am I going to have to pay my son for data entry? Where is this info stored? Is it safe? Reason being if I lose my spreadsheet in a CPU crash I am hosed, I have no backup.


If you send me the spreadsheet I could import it. Its being stored in mysql and is backed up.


----------



## numindast (Apr 13, 2008)

I signed up too! Nice and clean, looks good, and covers exactly the kind of information I want to start keeping better track of.

I'll see if I can break it and let you know of course... Thanks Kris!


----------



## fauchpj (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you add cost and get it to show a sum at the bottom? (I'm sure most of us are too scared to know)


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

This is awesome. Appreciate it Kris. Although for a case like mine I'm not entirely sure of some of the things I've done. I can't even remember a lot of it.


----------



## moverman68 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just signed up.This is a great idea thanks Kris.:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectStorm01 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kris, this is awesome! I've been tracking my maintenance by writing on the parts/services invoice. This puts it all in one spot for me. Great job and thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:

Besides the couple enhancements below that other people have mentioned here are a few more that I noticed: can't add my vin once login created (I just know the last 7 digits); ability to print-out log; email reminder or alert system (I buy parts sometimes months in advance and forget about the DIY :dunno:, seasonal alerts like a spring reminder to make sure you have all you wash/wax essentials, bi annual fluid flushes or even a monthly check the oil reminder) Just ideas...thanks again!



av98 said:


> Thanks KrisL! This is great!
> 
> Is there any way to modify the existing entries w/o deleting them?


+1



fauchpj said:


> Can you add cost and get it to show a sum at the bottom? (I'm sure most of us are too scared to know)


+2 for next version


----------



## ChiefAndy (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks KrisL. I finally got off my bottom and decided to treat our 2000 323i as it deserves so this is a rather timely item! 

An option to add potentially is how long a DiY took to complete.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

fauchpj said:


> Can you add cost and get it to show a sum at the bottom? (I'm sure most of us are too scared to know)


You can now edit items (in-line editing, click on an item from the add maintenance page) ... and there is a tab at the top for spending reports .


----------



## heztheone (Oct 6, 2009)

my advice is to add a button that imports excel files based on the following:
1. put a template spreadsheet design for the users to know in which format the excel file needs to be saved
2. user browses a file from his PC
3. an upload button to upload the file's data and store them in the database

as for the validation of the file, i would recommend something like handling exceptions for each cell being read, on a row basis.
if a cell triggers an exception, store the entire row (or only the row ID) to be displayed for the user to know which ones he needs to update, with the exception caught, if u want.
the rows that were imported successfully with no errors should be saved, the others to be displayed on the screen based on how u see it fit.

great job on the website :thumbup:
and hope i was a little helpful


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

heztheone said:


> my advice is to add a button that imports excel files based on the following:
> 1. put a template spreadsheet design for the users to know in which format the excel file needs to be saved
> 2. user browses a file from his PC
> 3. an upload button to upload the file's data and store them in the database
> ...


Hi Heztheone,

Thanks, I was thinking of adding excel input. Realistically, it's a lot of work - if someone wants me to import an excel spreadsheet to the site, I recommend they email it to me. I can do it in a matter of a minute or two. Coding it would take a few hours. If it gets to the point where I'm spending too much time doing it by hand, I'll code it .


----------



## heztheone (Oct 6, 2009)

KrisL said:


> Hi Heztheone,
> 
> Thanks, I was thinking of adding excel input. Realistically, it's a lot of work - if someone wants me to import an excel spreadsheet to the site, I recommend they email it to me. I can do it in a matter of a minute or two. Coding it would take a few hours. If it gets to the point where I'm spending too much time doing it by hand, I'll code it .


Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime 
i'm a software engineer and believe me, coding it in a couple of hours will save u lots of headaches from getting a mailbox full of "Dear Kris, please upload my excel file"


----------

